

Ask YC: Advice on XMPP - kashif

I am writing a client-server piece for a Python ODBMS that will use XMPP. Any advice/resources/opinions on the subject?
======
rcoder
When you say you're writing the client API for a Python object database, do
you mean a database that will only hold Python objects, or one that may
contain arbitrary data structures, and be accessible from other languages as
well?

XMPP may be a more efficient protocol than HTTP for stateful, session-oriented
communication, but using it as a database client protocol is going to
introduce a lot of overhead as compared to, say, using Protocol Buffers, or
even the native ZEO Client interface.

Is there something about the ZODB/ZEO combination that doesn't work for your
application?

------
adnam
Hi kashif. You might find the following useful:

Jack Moffit's blog: <http://metajack.im/> Twisted words (python)
<http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/wiki/TwistedWords>

------
qhoxie
If the load is significant, you probably want to use ejabberd for the server.
If not, there are solid python implementations. You will be able to use the
python xmpp libs for your client side without issue.

~~~
kashif
Any recommendations on a specific python xmpp lib? Will look up ejabberd also.

~~~
qhoxie
python-xmpp is the only one I have used. Though it was not extensive, I was
happy with it.

